
Ask HN: Anyone in GM IT scared about the layoffs? - alistproducer2
I&#x27;ve heard they&#x27;re cutting 15% of salaried positions in NA and 25% of executives but they haven&#x27;t said if this will specifically affect the tech folks in GMIT.
======
Bucephalus355
I would recommend checking [https://thelayoff.com](https://thelayoff.com).

Even if your company isn’t undergoing layoffs it’s still a fascinating source
of corporate news.

Also if GM is going to outsource their IT, at this stage in American History,
such a stab in the back can never be forgiven and they should proceed
cautiously.

NOTE: I don’t work for GM, just your standard big-tech tech company

~~~
pinewurst
If my memory serves me right, GM had previously outsourced their IT to HP. In
the last several years their ex-HP CIO has been spending big bucks to bring it
back in house.

~~~
segmondy
Nah, I know so many people that went to GM's IT, they were hiring like crazy
the last few years, developers, backend, mobile, frontend, QA, devops

------
rpeden
For what it's worth, they seem to be hiring lots of developers at their tech
centre in Markham, north of Toronto.

I'm not sure where these developers fall under GM's corporate structure,
though.

